# CT online poll for open carry.



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

vote early and vote often. :mrgreen:

http://www.courant.com/news/connecticut/hc-poll-open-carry-handguns-0417,0,3640440.poll


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I voted to allow it. Id love to OC my guns.

Was there a story to go along with this poll? Is CT actually considering allowing it (even though technically theres no law against it)?


----------

